# libnodave-java-0.1 Counter und timer



## bresner1 (16 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich versuche nun schon seit mehreren Tagen mit libnodave Timer und Counter auf eine CPU317-2PN/DP zu schreiben. Das auslesen der Counter und Timre funktioniert mann muss sie danach nur richtig umwandeln.

Hatt jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit libnodave für java und den Countern bzw. Timern? 


schreiben versuche ich wie folgt


```
byte[] by;
                by = Nodave.bswap_16(12);
                dc.writeBytes(Nodave.COUNTER, 0, 2, 2, by);
                by = Nodave.bswap_16(13);
                dc.writeBytes(Nodave.TIMER, 0, 2, 2, by);
```


wäre froh um jede hilfe.


----------

